
Chinese hackers eavesdropping on the EU diplomatic communications for years - rhschan
https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/hacked-diplomatic-cables-europe-anxiety-trump-russia-1.4952055
======
mhkool
It is soooooo easy to blame somebody else and that is why we see again and
again Russia, China and Iran being blamed for hacking. The USA and EU do not
hack. Who believes this BS?

